# The "furminator"



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Didnt know if anyone has bought this tool comb called "The Furminator" that is suppose to really help with shedding... If so, do you like it? Or any other suggestions to do for a shedding lab... Thanks, Kelle


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Shop vac. We tried the Furminator but it was cutting the guard hairs off instead of the undercoat. James


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> Shop vac. We tried the Furminator but it was cutting the guard hairs off instead of the undercoat. James


Too funny, and your dog "lets" you take a shop vac to her??


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had gotten pot holder glove type things (sorry for the poor description) at Pet Smart. They've got a sort of velcro on the inside and the dog kind of feels like he's being petted...this is AFTER I brush him to get the loose hair. They work pretty well but we have a Keeshond so it's a lost cause. When I turn the vacuum on all I see are tumbleweeds blowing across the floor. Not fun...

I say get something at a local store. That way you can return it if it doesn't work.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought one of these a few weeks ago. It does a really good job on the labs ( we have 2) but not as good of a job on our golden (breaks the fur??). Make sure you do it outside cause the floor will look just like the picture on the package.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Well we have the most laid back dog, but for some reason, she hates the vacuum, literally bites it when I get it out, so not sure that the shop vac would over over very smoothly


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Our Goldens like the furminator, pulls all the fine loose under coat hair. Not noticed it cutting the guard hair but I can see how it could.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Our dog HATES it..........I just use the regular dog brush.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Yup he just lies there. Its like a total body rub and he loves it. James


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We have a Furminator and it works quite well to remove the undercoat on our Elkhounds. Elkhounds are Nordic dogs and have a very heavy undercoat, especially with our hard Upstate New York winters. During shedding season (which is right about now!), we can get piles of fur out of the dogs with the Furminator. Literally several trash bags full!! In my opinion, it is the best tool to accomplish this task. Maybe not the best tool for regular grooming, however.

As for the shop Vac, forget about it!

DAN


----------



## kjones9820 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a pug. He sheds 24/7/365! I have tried everything including the furminator. The best thing I've found is the rubber pet glove and/or a rubber brush. If I brush daily I can tell a big difference but the shedding never stops. I've just learned to accept it. I bought a product made by Scotch called the Fur Fighter. It cost around $5 and has disposable velcro like pads. It does a good job removing pet hair from my RV upholstry. I also vacuum daily.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my sister just got a Golden puppy today and was talking about the furminator she still has from a previous dog, she says she loved using it on her dogs in the past


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We use the Furminator on our Golden as well, does a good job getting the undercoat off haven't had problem taking the outer coat off really. Is a must have in the heat where we live.


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

We use a brush thing they sell at the pet store first known to me as a horse brush but it gets the extra hair off nicely and yes outside..... Pepper being park Akita sheds constantly no matter how much we brush her. 
It has two handles that can hook together or you can use it kinda like a saw(open) It looks pretty funny but works well.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I have two Labs (Yellow and Black) who both shed quit a lot, so a dog groomer friend of mine told us about the Furminator, so we bought it and we love it...so do the dogs. We just can't use it near the house, hair is everywhere...but it works very well for my dogs!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

our neighbors have one that we tried and it works good!! Our dogs hair is thin.so the cheap shedding tool works good on our dog.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We have one and the girls love it. 2 boarder collies, one long hair and one short. As suggested definately use it outside. You will not believe the amount of hair. You can build another small dog. Best price we found was on ebay. It was like a 1/4 of the in store price.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

kemccarthy said:


> Didnt know if anyone has bought this tool comb called "The Furminator" that is suppose to really help with shedding... If so, do you like it? Or any other suggestions to do for a shedding lab... Thanks, Kelle


Decided to buy one and just got it from ebay for 19.00 with free shipping.... I think from reading all the replys, it should work good on my lab because they have such coarse hair... I will let you know what I think, but for 19$ I thought I should try it, her hair is everywhere in my house, but she is soo worth it....


----------

